# Dead forum?



## mabel (Jul 7, 2004)

When I began searching for bottle web sites a few years ago there was a very active site called Worldwide Antique Bottle Collectors.  Now it very rarely has a new posting.  Does anyone know why nobody is posting there anymore?


----------



## diggerjeff (Jul 7, 2004)

this is the largest bottle forum at this time and i would bet most of there members have moved to this forum.  you got to stay were the action is.


----------



## Pontiled (Jul 7, 2004)

DiggerJeff is right! This is an active site with lots of collectors/dealers as members and they range from young to (cough cough) old,  novices and advanced, curious to very experienced. I just wish there more categories. For example, on another section, they wanted me to tell them about some of my experiences, but that would take a lot of time and it would have to be put on this site (Chat).

 We have a good time and you never see any bickering.


----------



## John Sudul (Jul 8, 2004)

No doupt about it , this is a GREAT laid back , easy going, site . Which I am proud to be a member of!! Lets keep it up!!


----------



## Maine Digger (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey John, I'm with you, I've 'met' a lot of people, have had great conversations, and yes, made friends in the process since joining this 'fellowship'.[]  And John, now I have a confession to make, regarding YOU!!!. Especially in light of the subject matter of this thread - 'DEAD FORUM? - When I first saw your name come up, it gave me a start. Here's the story - I had a friend who was a year ahead of me in high school named JOHN SUDUL. After graduation, he decided to pack around the country to 'find himself'. (This was in 1970)  We heard from him from time to time from different parts of the country..then puff, nothing!  We thought maybe he just wanted to 'vanish' and start a new life.  Well, anyway, the last we had heard from him he was camping out by the Grand Canyon.  His family became worried, and arranged for a search, but nothing was found. Several years later, a climber came across a backpack with John's wallet in it on the top of a cliffside of the canyon.  No trace of John was ever found, and the theory was that he must have walked over the edge in the darkness when camping, or that an animal dragged him off.  So when I saw your name.......[&:]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jul 8, 2004)

Norm 
 That is way to weird !!!!!! 
   Brian


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Mabel,
              Like you,I used to post on Mike Sheriden's site.And like many of us here have now moved to this one as soon we found it! Mike's site's "host"s,Tripod and Geocities, pumped so much spam into my email account I eventually changed my address![] Then they wanted me to PAY for the privilage! Until I found this site back in February[], I hadn't found any antique bottle forums worth joining in years.
 That's why I'm no longer active on Mike's site.Wouldn't be suprised if the majority who were once there have similar stories[:'(] 

 Besides,the Admin here's more tolerant of newbies![]Cheers,Roger!

 KAT


----------



## kumtow (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi
 Awww, come on John, it's been a couple of months since Maine Diggers post.  I am intrigued.[:-]


----------



## old digger (Jul 11, 2004)

Me also, just felt to new here to ask until someonelse did!! Old Digger needs some dirt moved so give it up buddy, we want the rest of the story!!!!!![]


----------



## mabel (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks, Roger.  I've been curious what went wrong with that site.
 Thank heavens the Admin here puts us with novices like myself. 
 And I promise not to use the word "dead" in the threads title again -- it seems to set off mental associations: interesting but odd.  Mabel


----------

